# S&W 40 CAL



## CT750 (Jun 10, 2006)

Just purchased a new Smith and Wesson 40 cal (SW40VE) for about 320 bucks. I know its a cheap gun, but just wanted something for home defense, and to get my CHL. Would appreciate any feedback on this gun, such as things I need to watch out for, maintenance, etc. Thanks


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

I'd like to know the same. I'm considering the same weapon for the same reasons.


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

Great pistol! Nothing at all wrong with them. The trigger gets better with use...


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

*sell it.*

It is an extremely problematic weapon. Not reliable for your intended purpose. Extremely bad track record.

I went through the same thing..... bit off on the price and I was so disappointed that no S&W is ever allowed back in my safe.

b


----------



## CT750 (Jun 10, 2006)

What do you mean by problematic?


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

Hmmm...

Over 1000 rnds through mine with no problems at all. Has never jammed even once. Several folks I know bought them when I bought mine, no probs there either.(All late model manufacture.)

No offense meant: I'd be curious about the "problematic" too. Did you send it back to the factory?


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

I've had...yep "had " one too and for me to part with a fire arm it has to be bad. I am not any kind of a expert with a hand gun, but I couldn't hit poop with it. The trigger was so heavy the wife and I pulled all our shots with it. I sand bagged it up real good and it shot tight groups, but you couldn't do that free-handed.

Traded mine for Ruger Super Black Hawk 44 mag straight up (even swap)...glad its gone!

I know one guy who had one who liked his, but he got rid of his too?!?!?!? Bought a Glock instead.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

JimG said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> Over 1000 rnds through mine with no problems at all. Has never jammed even once. Several folks I know bought them when I bought mine, no probs there either.(All late model manufacture.)
> 
> No offense meant: I'd be curious about the "problematic" too. Did you send it back to the factory?


 He told me what problems he had, but I recall exactly what they were...Bobby is a pretty easy going guy and for him to be up-set over something it has to be pretty bad. I am pretty sure he sent it back at least once, maybe twice.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

*XD*

*NUF SED*

THE JAMMER


----------



## DeerSlayer (May 7, 2008)

I was also thinking of purchasing that very same weapon. I saw it at Academy. I think they even have a $50 rebate as well which is really making me want to purchase it. I don't own a handgun but have always wanted one...and for that price...it sounds like a bargain. I know the one thing I didn't like about it was that it did not have a safety. 

But, I'd like some feedback on that weapon as well before I actually make a decision to purchase it.


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

I like mine. 

But if I had problems with it I'd send it back. All S&W's have a lifetime warranty.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Wife has a S&W Sigma. I did some research when it was given to her. (MY folks gave it to her our first Christmas!) Some of the early Smiths were too close to Glocks and a lawsuit was filed and they had to be made "worse". 

My understanding is that since then those kinks have been worked out, so to speak. Might explain some of the bad experiences.

That said.......while its been a reliable shooter......I'd consider myself barely proficient with it and she's now shooting my Rossi .38.

I'd trade it if anybody offered me anything for it lol.


----------



## Whisky Delta (Apr 16, 2007)

I had the same pistol in 9mm. I thought the trigger pull was a bit heavy, and sent it back to S&W to be adjusted. They would only ease it up a little (I can't remember exactly, but I think about 8lbs or so), but didn't charge a thing!

It always performed well, but I stupidly thought I needed a glock, and traded the Smith and a couple hundred dollars. The glock went back to the company twice (consistently shot so far left that the sight couldn't be adjusted enough to zero it), then at my demand, they finally sent a new gun. So much for "glock perfection". I'd buy the Sigma again in a minute, in fact, I think I might get one while the rebate is going on. WD


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

*CAR JACKING OR HOME INVASION*:

Gun #1: got a great deal on it; gun didn't work; bad guy wins
Gun #2: paid $150 more for it; gun worked; bad guy eliminated

HMMMMM!!!

THE JAMMER


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

My father always said, don't go cheap on tires, wives, fire extinguishers, life jackets, or personal defense items.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

*problems.*

1. jams. partial ejection, case got caught in return.
2. On return, barrel would not always seat properly. Firing pin would hit the side of the primer and not fire. Had to reseat action and it would fire properly. 
3. Trigger was about 15 lbs. 
4. sent back to factory for above...nothing improved.
5. called factory. They said I was holding it wrong...not tight enough. See #3 above...15 pound trigger. I was gripping the **** out of it with both hands.
6. Sold it at a gun show for $200 bucks day after my birthday.

POS...If S&W went out of business tomorrow, it would be good riddance. Hope the guy who bought it ain't dead.


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

Wow, you definitely got a lemon! 

All my S&W's run fine. I've probably put 120k rounds downrange out of mine over the last 30 years, (PPC competition.) Never a bobble...

The Sigma admittedly is my first plastic gun, and probably the only one I'll ever own...I'm partial to revolvers.


----------



## CT750 (Jun 10, 2006)

Put 100 rounds through it today, and other than trigger being a little heavy, it performed well. Good accuracy up to 25 ft, will keep it a while and see how it goes. Thanks for all the info.


----------

